# New Polaroid instant camera...



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Polaroid Z340 Instant Digital Camera*





> Get the best of both photographic worlds with the Polaroid Z340 Instant Digital Camera ($300). Sporting a body that's immediately identifiable as a 'roid, the Z340 mixes a 14 megapixel sensor and 2.7-inch LCD with a built-in Zink printer, allowing it to spit out 3"x4", full-color prints in no-time, without the hassle of ink cartridges, and with the ability to print 25 photos per charge.


(UnCrate)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Be the first on your block to say _"my camera is out of paper!"_


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Interesting. Not much info but hopefully camera function is independent of the printer as 25 images per battery charge is a bit weak.

I like that the dyes are heat activated and produce zero toxic waste other than the print, but so far precious little current info on how good the process is or how stable the prints are.

Would also like to see a true 4x6 print.

Still for a Zombie Company quite an achievement.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Digital Déjà Vu....


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still holding onto my Polaroid Spectra ... waiting for the film cartridge to be reproduced and marketed. There were many special qualities about those prints.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Paper seems to list at about $1/sheet. 

Amazon.ca has it at $18/30 sheets however shipping will probably kick it close to that buck a print price.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

If they have competent marketing, they could have a successful product. At an event, it's much more social to be able to snap a pic and hand them a print vs inviting them to view you Facebook page later, or asking for their number to send it via text message.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

hayesk said:


> ... it's much more social to be able to snap a pic and hand them a print vs inviting them to view you Facebook page later, or asking for their number to send it via text message.


Good point, hayesk. I could see uses for this, from fundraisers, to just party souvenirs.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kleles said:


> I'm still holding onto my Polaroid Spectra ... waiting for the film cartridge to be reproduced and marketed. There were many special qualities about those prints.


This. I was toying with my Spectra a couple of weeks ago wishing I had film for it.

Always loved Polaroids - the SX-70 especially. What a marvel, so freaking kewl. Gawd when I was a teenager through my early twenties I wanted one soooo much but couldn't afford one. So I bought a Kodak EK4 - interesting in its own right but nowhere near as clever as the SX-70. I still have the EK4 in its original packing, like this photo.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you guys know about this?

The Impossible Project

They also made a Spectra which is currently sold out and hopefully being reintroduced.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

this looks great... is it available in Toronto yet?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

mrjimmy said:


> Do you guys know about this?
> 
> The Impossible Project
> 
> They also made a Spectra which is currently sold out and hopefully being reintroduced.


I've been following the Impossible Project for a while. There are continuous improvements in the medium, but colour aberrations are still dominant. I'm not quite ready to take the plunge and buy a film pack.


----------

